# Trail Riding Saddled or Bareback?



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My mom harps on me, as well as my barn manager, about how dangerous it is to go out on on a trail ride without my saddle, but I feel unbalanced in the saddle, I feel like I'm flying all over the place. What are your opinions about riding on the trails saddled versus bareback?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

i would say saddled if your horse spooks 


bareback if shes almost completely bomb proof lol I did that once with this horse I just jumped on her out in the feild no helmet of course stupid me i know but it was a ton of fun riding around bareback  just a lead rope


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Abby, i would say it depends on the horse. I think barebackin without a saddle is fine as long as you take in consideration that anythin can happen on the trail and that you are more likely to fall off of the horse than if you where in a saddle. 

I think ridin bareback is fun, but lol abit painful...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha I've been on trails a few times bareback...my mare's great bareback- I actually find it more comfortable.  It's a personal preference, & depends on the horse.
But normally I ride with a saddle. Gives me more balance.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

considering that you feel more comfortable bareback, that's all that should matter right?

I think if your horse spooks and you're bareback, there's nothing you can get caught on and you just come right off, which could be good or bad, depending on where you trail ride.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i think that if you are by yourself (and theoretically in control of your horse  ) - I say bareback all the way. 

If you are riding (even with one) other person/people, I say saddle all the way (you don't want to have to rely on other's capabilities to keep you safe  )

Personally? I'm a barebacker at home and a saddler away


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Whichever way you have a better seat is the way to go, IMO. I go bareback and I think I have a good seat. Actually, a couple of times when I've been bareback, she has acted up on me with little bunny hops and rears, or shied from something. I've had no problem with it at all. 

The other side of the coin is that it might be easier to get off w/o a saddle in an emergency and if you do fall off, the horse is better off w/o a saddle on in the bush.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My horse is pretty bombproof, I mean not much will make him spook. Even when the other horses spook and run off, he just gets high headed, he doesn't run off or jolt, balk, or something. I tend to not ride him with a saddle because I rode him bareback since the day I got him and joined up with his movements that way and he feels weird under a saddle, and I feel funny in one when I ride him, I can't sit right and I fell forced to sit in a position that is not comfortable me. I've tried different saddles and they all feel goofy. Maybe I'm not a saddle person?

I don't think it is dangerous, I wear a helmet and all that good stuff. I'd much rather ride comfortable and risk falling off more easily but safely than risk being hung up.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

hehe well i went out to the beach heaps bareback, my horse technically wasnt the greatest one to do it on proberly either ....and i did fall off a couple times because of that :roll: :lol: but dam i had some good times too. 
I found my boy was more careful when i was bareback any way 
( unless you went really fast then he kinda forgot the no saddle bit and tries to buck out of excitment, hehe )

I think it totally depends on how safe you feel and how well you know your horse. 

I remember this lady who had the most craziest blimmen part arab. She rode it bare back almost every ride. She had a dam good seat that was for sure, but she obviously felt she could handle it...and she could from what i saw....heh altho she was a crazy rider too...like no fear in the least :shock: .


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Whatever is more comfortable for you. I prefer bareback


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I say it depends on the type of trail ride you are doing and how far from home you are going. If it is short, bareback is not as big of a deal, but the farther you get away, you run into complications such as: your horse getting you all sweaty (yuk  ), not having anywhere to carry helpful trail gear, having a lot farther to walk home in the event you do become unseated and lose your horse. 

I tend to use a saddle for longer rides and go bareback on shorter ones. 

I will say that I had one experience a few years ago where my young horses took off, and because I was bareback, I could not get the leverage to pull him into a stop...I ended up having to jump off - ouch.  I no longer combine bareback trail with inexperienced/younger horses.  We live and learn...


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

when i go trail riding i have a saddle, mainly because i'm not a good enough rider (in my opinion), to go bareback for a three hour ride. not only that my qh cross gets excited when we go trail riding, and he tends to sort of jig a bit. but if you trust your horse, go for it!


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Abby I've not ridden in much in the last 25 yrs, but when I was a teenager and I did ride I never learned how to bare back ride and have always wanted too. 


I'm so jealous that must be wonderful not having to saddle up all the time.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually always ride in a saddle....for me it's harder to keep my balance bareback than it would be if I was in a saddle. 
I perfer trails in a saddle (perferably a western saddle, but I'll use an English if I have to)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Last week I went on a trail in a Western saddle...it was my friend's, it had no horn.  It was soo comfy!  But I like going in English better...I guess 'cause I'm used to it.
The good thing was, we did some jumping out there & there was no horn getting in the way! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Abby said:


> My mom harps on me, as well as my barn manager, about how dangerous it is to go out on on a trail ride without my saddle, but I feel unbalanced in the saddle, I feel like I'm flying all over the place. What are your opinions about riding on the trails saddled versus bareback?


That doesnt make sense? if you feel that uncomfortable in tack then why ride with tack everywhere else but on trails??


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Abby said:
> 
> 
> > My mom harps on me, as well as my barn manager, about how dangerous it is to go out on on a trail ride without my saddle, but I feel unbalanced in the saddle, I feel like I'm flying all over the place. What are your opinions about riding on the trails saddled versus bareback?
> ...


I don't ride with my saddle every where else hehe, I don't ride with it at all. I used to only use it on the trail but I started feeling unbalanced/uncomfortable in it the more I became used to riding bareback so I stopped riding in it completely and that is why the issue is arising.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Personally, I like to ride with a saddle better... but bareback if fun and just fine if i'm taking the horse swimming or not planning on being gone all day.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Riding bareback?*

I agree that it all depends on the horse that you are riding and the situation....I wouldnt want to go out on a green or inexperienced horse bareback! lol Lesson learned after one time or another. But, on my paint quarter horse, I cant ride her in a saddle. I have ridden her too much bareback and I am not used to riding her in a saddle. It teaches you good balence and cordination. Plus, it gets you more "in tune" to what the horse is doing under you, and may get you a better feel for when a horse has gone lame, thrown a shoe, ect. That is how I found my one qh mare was really stiff in her back leg and has a weaker stifle. Additionally, it strengthens your leg muscles and thighs and makes you learn to sit tight. Once you can sit a horse bareback through anything, you can definitly sit one in a saddle, fo sho.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, my old horse...he wasn't so good bareback...not as smooth. Saddle for sure with him!  But Lexi? Pshh...bareback all the way. LOL, sometimes anyway.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

I think bareback is fine. It makes you a better and more balanced rider. I take customers on trail rides all week long for our farm, in addition to riding for fun and it it very rare that I use a saddle. I'll go 8 months straight riding almost every day without sitting in one, and I also teach my riding students to go without one. I think it builds confidence and trust.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I would definitely suggest using a saddle for trail riding. It's a lot safer. I wouldn't suggest riding on a trail alone either. You never know what could happen out in those woods!

Have fun!

*Bareback is great and improves riding. But in my opinion, thats something to do "back at the ranch." Lol.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Personally, I'd prefer a saddle, just because its' easier on/off for me, and I can srap on other stuff, like water bottles and a first aid kit. 

You might feel better bareback, but I do think on a trail that a saddle would be the safer way to go.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Trail riding bareback*



barefoothooves said:


> Personally, I'd prefer a saddle, just because its' easier on/off for me, and I can srap on other stuff, like water bottles and a first aid kit.
> 
> You might feel better bareback, but I do think on a trail that a saddle would be the safer way to go.


I have fallen off horses with a saddle on before on the trail and without...it all depends on the horse and the day. Even if you think you are making the right decision you can still get horse. It is just a chance you take.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Curly Horse,
Yes, you can get thrown off ANY horse, any time, and I've done my share of bareback riding,and yes, I've come off more times than I can recall after growing up on horses, usually doing stupid stunts when nobody was looking (when I was younger) and then on young horses. 

After all that time, I'd vote that a saddle is safer more times than not. There's more to hang on to. If bareback was safter, dude ranche and lesson horses would never pack a saddle. If you are close to home and come off, no big deal. 

10 miles out in a national forest, though, and you break your ankle, you will have a heck of a time getting back on (I actually DID break my ankle riding bareback and had to walk home cause I couldn't hop back on the 16h horse I slipped off of) WIth a saddle, I could have pulled myself back up (painfully LOL)

Still say it's smarter to be saddled on the trail. Antoher thing, besides not being able to carry first aid kits, etc on a "naked" horse, is if someone sees a horse with a saddle without a rider , it sends a message that someone could be hurt and they will look for you. To find a loose horse you don't see a saddle on from a distance, many people won't think to catch it and find the owner (or at least they will take longer to notice he's packing a bridle and not just some random horse that got out of a pasture) believe me, there are many people that won't just catch a loose horse, but will if they see the saddle.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Riding bareback*

Yes, saddles are useful. It just depends what you are more comfortable with and the horse. I have done thirty to fourty mile rides bareback and did fine, but that was just me. I was on a horse that I have ridden for a long time and she does better bareback with me rather then in a saddle. Is she an exception? Maybe...it just depends on the day. You say that you feel more comfortable in a saddle and thats fine. Opinons are what make us different lol But I think that people will notice a horse with a bridle on, its just not my coincidence that a horse is going thru the woods with a bridle on. haha But accidents that are serious is the reasons we should ride with a buddy, have cell phones, walkie talkies, ect.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i love bareback..and Jet actsb etter bareback...nothin but a lead rope...but that is on the trails he knows mainly...i have ridden on some trails that he didnt know bareback and he did wonderful but i usually ride in a saddle if i dont know the trail.....but one of the biggest causes of deaths in horseback riding is a foot getting hung in the stirrup and a horse dragging that person....so Mr bailey had one of those rigs that they use with bareback broncs and i rigged it to use on my horse

so now i can ride bareback and have something to grab onto if needed and not worry about stirrups hangin on to my feet if we fall over...wich has happened alot to me and ole Jet unfortunately...lol


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My horse has a long mane, and thats all I need to hang on to. I thought about getting those bareback pads with handles and such, but if it doesn't have any rigid structure, its going to slip, if I try to balance myself with it so instead of anchoring myself to something that is being strapped on to the horse, I anchor myself direction to the horse, with his mane.


----------



## HelenBoBellen (Jun 23, 2008)

It depends.

My old girl is wonderful bareback, I can do a lot more on her bareback than in a saddle - trail, games, carrying random things (leafblower, yabby net...), even flat work. She just gets it better, and is actually heaps quieter.

But I ride a younger horse as well, and I have ridden her bareback, but not on the trails yet - she's quiet enough in the yard, but not quite sensible enough yet. I'll give it a go sometime, perhaps if i have to go check a gate or something... then if something DOES happen it's not too far to walk back!

And the horse I lease is an angel either way!!! At one point, we had 2 riders, 2 saddles, 2 horses, but only one set of stirrups and leathers. So i just went bareback rahter than without stirrups, I felt much comfier.

It's a personal thing. As I say to the kids when they watch me ride bareback, I have a heap more 'stickability' bareback than in a saddle... but that's just me!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess for me, riding bareback is relaxing and comfortable for both me and my horse. I feel more in tuned with him, when he's tense I feel it immediately and I can prevent a blow up or spook from happening. 

Trail riding is a reward for him, and I think it would almost defeat the purpose to put a saddle on to reward the horse. Saddles heavy and trap heat, and a cinch constricting. I don't know about you but when I'm hot, the last thing I'd want was a strap around my belly. 

I'm crazy about the comfort of my horse, completely. I'm paranoid of my horse not enjoying his time with me, so I try to do everything I can to make it happy for him and me. Having horses let us ride them is against everything in their nature and quite a big step out side the comfort zone. I guess its my way of saying "Thank you!" because he lets me do what ever it is that I do whether its working on his lead changes or blazing the trails.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I would love to ride bareback, as I have never done it before, but saddled or bareback, either one goes for me!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Abby, 
I do enjoy the feeling of being bareback as well. I disagree that a saddle is THAT much of a hindrance that they can't enjoy the ride with one -as long as it FITS the horse and is properly adjusted. If they are used to the saddle, they probably aren't burdened by it because the muscles are accostomed to it,and if bareback isn't a common experience, then you might actually make them more tired as it's using them in a different way.
And a cinch doesn't go around the belly where the diaphram expands, it would be akin to being just under your armpits or wearing a bra, which doesn't affect MY breathing, because it's above the diaphram as well. And really, the cinch shouldn't be THAT tight anyways. It's just another tool they are used to, like us wearing clothes. Yes, more constrictive than naked, but tolerable enough to be able to work and not resent the clothes.
And while you can fell the horse's tenseness more easily, they feel yours, too and that can be a lose/lose situation, just depends on the horse and rider. Some riders wouldn't benefit from feeling the horse tense up-they would be too reactive. 
Another note, my horses have to WORK for me, but they still come up like dogs to the gate when I want to catch them. I don't think that you have to strip all tack for them to enjoy a break in routine and that they would resent you for making them wear a saddle instead of bareback riding. They don't get irritated at the saddle being cinched, etc.
I feel a saddle (for most, maybe not ALL riders) does provide more stablity and you are less apt to sore your horse's back (with a PROPERLY FITTED AND ADJUSTED SADDLE) than riding for a long time bareback, as you are more apt to slip back bareback, and the more scooting around you do, the more your horse has to adjust to compensate. (Ever carry a toddler for a piggy back ride? Compare that to carrying a backpack-which is easier?), at least for long periods. Like I said, I like a good bareback ride now and again, and it does improve your balance, I just can't help but feel that saddled IS safer and more secure outside the confines of home pastures and pens. If you wouldn't feel more secure bareback while jumping/barrel racing, reining, etc, then how can you really be more secure while trail riding? 
Just a difference of views, but I respectfully and amicably disagree that a saddled ride ruins the horse's perception of you or enjoyment of the ride.


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

personally, i love riding bareback
but like other people have said, it depends on your horse. i also find it depends on your surroundings, ie what kind of hazards there are on trails like if theres cars and stuff...
i would also keep practising at home in the arena wihtout a saddle, just to make sure its really easy to control your horse when youre riding bareback.
but the horse i owned in germany, i rode her bareback all the time, and i jumped with her bareback and everything, and so my mum didnt mind if i took her for short trails bareback =]
one of my horses here, doccy, i rode him bareback around our paddocks all the time, but always with a saddle whne i went out. but then after a couple of months when he knew the area really well and he wasnt scared of the train or anything anymore, i took him out bareback a couple times. it was awesome  

so yeah, i dont reckon that you can generalise it- whether you should ride out bareback or not depends on you, your horse and your environment


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I am so glad you responded barefoot. I was hoping for some constructive polite disagreement with me.  I know it sounds silly, but I WANT other views because I may not be aware. I do agree with you though, believe it or not.

The original reason I ride bareback are because I am not 100% positive I have properly fitted tack, so I started riding bareback until I could find the right saddle... then I got hooked+. My horse is ridden bareback, all the time, and hadn't been ridden for about four months before I bought him. I have not really ridden him in a saddle but once since I bought him. I do agree that when being ridden bareback, a horse that is not used to that, should not be put to work like they would saddled, at least not without conditioning. Work, fifteen minutes a day bareback for a while, then twenty, then a half hour, then 45 minutes, then a full hour a day bareback until that is your primary if that is how you want it to be. That is how i conditioned him. 

I do agree that bareback is NOT for everyone. As much as i advocate bareback riding, my old horse could NOT be ridden bareback, nor could he be ridden saddled. He was very difficult. If he was saddled, he would buck. He was a very spooky horse though, and often spooked so bad, bareback was nearly impossible, however, that horse taught me true balance between a horse and rider through any and all situation.

I do jump bareback, but not very often. Lucky's a lugger, and he's not real jumping material but I do it for fun. Dixie is more of a jumper, but she's got high withers making it painful if your not careful when landing. 

I do show, and I do ask work from him too. I just don't show in anything but bareback classes. It truly is a matter of preference. Horse back riding is dangerous, no matter what you do. Walking into the pasture to catch your horse is dangerous. This post isn't about dangers though, its about preference. I DO agree that if I were to every trailer my horse to a new location, and trail ride, I WILL ride him in a saddle. I still lunge him with a saddle on a few times a week, and maybe one a week, sometimes every two weeks I take him through the ropes, a few times around walk trot canter saddled and then go about the rest of my ride bareback. i only do that in case I were to need it for company, I don't want him to act up because he's got a saddle on. Other than that, I do not use one. 

As for cinches, to they do not need to be tight and I agree with that. I keep my cinches only tight enough to let me mount and thats it. I think people way over tighten. I am concerned for my horses well being, and mine. I may over do it by not riding with a saddle because I think it makes him uncomfortable, but saddles make ME uncomfortable too. Riding is supposed to be fun, and for me, its hard to have fun when your not comfortable. 

edited for spelling


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I would have to go with saddled...safety reasons are a concern...but mostly because my trail rides are over an hour long...and who wants sweaty bareback horse butt...that stuff permanently stains jeans.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Good, I'm glad you didn't take offense at my opinion, sometimes it's hard to convey things in writing and I sure wasnt' trying to step on any toes, just give an opinion.  

And I have to agree about enjoying bareback, I do love it, but as someone else just pointed out...that sweaty, hairy butt just isnt' fashionable when you stop at the gas staition to get a soda. LOL


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh the horror stories. I do agree that having your breeches covered in horse hair, and sweat stains isn't exactly attractive. I went ahead and bought a pair in black, hopefully that will mask the sweat at least.... as for the hair? He's a Bay so no luck there.

I think its hard to write with tone of voice, at least there is smiley faces to show we mean things lightly. 8)


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Brandon said:


> Abby, i would say it depends on the horse. I think barebackin without a saddle is fine as long as you take in consideration that anythin can happen on the trail and that you are more likely to fall off of the horse than if you where in a saddle.
> 
> I think ridin bareback is fun, but lol abit painful...


that's why I love my belgian/qh hes sooooo round its almost like he has no wither . . . its like riding a beanbag chair


----------

